# Goodbye Porter



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

I just lost my beloved Golden Porter today. He was only 5.5 years old. I am so sad and feel like the loss is unbearable. Both my husband and I considered a full fledged member of our family. We lost him after a 5 month battle with Lymphoma. He suddenly went blind in both eyes last night and was clearly in pain. It was time, but I can't help missing him. 

Porter was the light of our lives and I loved his gentle soul. He will be missed!!

How long does it take for the pain to go away?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss...hugs to you and your family.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. The pain never goes away, but it does subside over time. Just always remember the good time you had whenever you feel sad. Try reliving the times that made you laugh and smile.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Time will lessen the pain and hopefully the wonderful memories you have of yoru sweet Porter will comfort you in the coming days. Please, when you feel you can, post pictures and any stories you may want to share of your Porter. Many of us have found it helps ease the pain when we can share our lost loved ones with others who feel the same about their four-legged children. RIP Porter.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

The pain does get easier but the "missing spot" they place in your heart never leaves. I'm sorry for your loss, as the days go by it will get better. You helped your pup by freeing him from his discomfort...and he would not want you being sad long.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Porter is a beautiful boy. May the memories you have bring you comfort at this sad time. I have a 6yo golden with lymphoma and feel your pain.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so very sorry for the loss if your handsome guy Porter. What a nice looking golden he was. The pain of the loss lessnes with time, but never fully goes away.
xxoo


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Having lost a golden to evil Lymphoma a few years ago I can relate to the pain you are feeling. I am truly sorry for your loss of your handsome Porter. For me the pain was intense and especially severe when I was not greeted at the door. It did not take me long to know that I NEEDED a dog to come home to. So it was only a few painful weeks after loosing Arby before I brought puppy Oakly home. I won't claim that I didn't shed any more tears but having a golden puppy nearby really helped getting past the pain of loss to the fond memories I had of Arby. (Plus house training a puppy through a Maine winter kept me hopping all the time)


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did your best friend right by freeing him of the pain. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He was beautiful!! The pain will never fully go away.. but you will find in time that you will start to be able to smile at his memory instead of only cry. So sorry for your loss.. he was so young.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Porter  It is devastating to lose a dog so young... I feel your pain, as we lost my heart dog, Skokie to Lymphoma as well at 4½ years old   I cried for days, weeks... Her onset was so sudden and from her diagnosis to her death was less than 2 weeks. 

Eventually it will get easier for you and your family... take the time that you need to grieve and your wounds will begin to heal soon enough and the tears will turn to smiles.

Porter is at the bridge now with many of our dear friends and watching over you! When you are ready, we would love to see more pictures and hear more memories of him!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, sweet Porter was much too young. All too many of us have lost a beloved companion to lymphoma. The pain will ease with time, but you will always miss him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. He was a very handsome boy.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Everytime I read a post like this, I feel like a piece of my heart is taken away. I seem to be reading SO many like this these days..what is up with lymphoma? Goodness....

It is such a sad time and as far as the pain, I dont know....but I do know that a lot of people here have experienced and are actually going through exactly what you are right now and would be of great support.

You sound like you were both very amazing parents to you Porter. He knows it and will watch over you forever.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Porter. He was so very beautiful. Cancer sucks.
I am sure he knew how much he was loved. I believe we will see our beloved ones again someday.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh god, I'm so sorry. He was stunningly beautiful, so soulful!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Porter. What a sweet face. It so hard to lose them, but what wonderful memories they leave us with.

I hope that soon your memories of the fun and love you shared with Porter will bring some comfort.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How young and tragic. Porter was a doll. I'm so sorry. I hope you'll stick around and share more about him and yourself. Many of us have walked in your shoes and know how it helps to be able to have shoulders to lean on and ears to listen. God speed sweet boy, and big hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Porter was a beautiful, red boy! RIP Porter.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. I hate hearing of these deaths. Lymphoma is an incideous disease - as is all cancers. What beautiful eyes and a handsome young man.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I love those sweet, soulful eyes in the picture you posted. We will light a candle here for Porter.

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your Porter was a beautiful dog. I am so very sorry for your loss. The sharpness of the pain will dull with time, but you will always miss your sweet boy. That piece of your heart that he took with him is gone, and you will learn to live with it. In the meantime, I wish you strength to get through the days to come.....


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Porter. It is very hard. Godspeed to you and your family and RIP Porter. He's beautiful.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

What a beautiful redhead! We lost our boy on Valentines day. He was 13 years old and after reading about Porter it shows me how we were very lucky to have him so long. I am sure you did everything you could and you did the right thing by helping him.

God Bless you and your family......Especially Porter!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to find us due to Porter passing away. Losing them is always hard but at a young age like Porter's is especially hard. The pain never goes away but it will lessen with time and you will be able to remember him and talk about him without crying. He was a beautiful guy and I know you will see him again one day at the rainbow bridge but until then he has so many of our buddies there to keep him company. 
When you feel up to it, I hope you will share stories and more pictures of him with us. Sometimes it does help to heal some of the hurt. Until then may your memories and the love you shared help you get thru this. 

Run Free Sweet Porter.....You will always be missed and loved


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

I too am very sorry for your loss. As someone else mentioned, spend some time here and share Porter's memories with us, it really helps and we are interested!

I have lost a few of them over the years, the most difficult was a 13 month old to myasthenia gravis, the rest to normal ripe old ages...but they are ALL difficult. I cherish every single day with the ones that I have now. Time is what makes it easier.

Actually I'm quite nervous waiting for a pathology report (maybe tomorrow?) on a lump that was removed from Allie a couple of days ago.

Porter was very blessed to have such a great, caring family.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - as others have said, the pain does subside as the happy memories remind you of why you loved your Porter but losing such a beauty so young is hard. You gave him your final gift by reliveing his pain. Again I am so sorry for your loss.

Run softly at the bridge, sweet Porter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Porter*

I am so very sorry to hear about your Porter-so young. What a beautiful boy!

You gave Porter the ultimate gift and let him go to the Rainbow Bridge.
You will see him at the bridge and I'm sure Porter is saying hi to Munchkin, Mimi, and Gizmo, my dogs that are there.
The pain does subside as each day, week, month goes by and what helped me is knowing that it was time and we loved them so much, we couldn't let them suffer. I don't know if you have other pets to ease the burden a bit, but that helped us, too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. the pain never completely goes away, but over time you will be able to remember the good times with less pain and grief. It hurts even more when they are young because it seems so unfair.

Porter was gorgeous. I just love redheads and he was an especially handsome one.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He was such a beautiful boy. He wasn't with you nearly long enough. I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Porter looked like a real sweetheart.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

We are all heartbroken for you.
Porter was a beautiful redhead. 

The amount of time we grieve is different for each of us. 
As others have suggested, talking about Porter can help.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

My heart aches for you. Porter was a beautiful boy.

As other wise folks have said, although you will always miss him, your pain will subside. The memories of your time with Porter will always be with you and you will remember him with joy and love.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

The wisest statement I've ever read basically said...

He will always be missed. You will always be sad when you think about him. There will always be tears.

But when you get to the point where you can look at the pictures, watch the video's, and have smiling thoughts of the good times, along with the tears, you are on your way to recovery.

And when you feel it's time, a little puppy never hurts 

And remember, it's not the end. You'll meet up with him again at the Rainbow Bridge when the time comes.



photomel said:


> I just lost my beloved Golden Porter today. He was only 5.5 years old. I am so sad and feel like the loss is unbearable. Both my husband and I considered a full fledged member of our family. We lost him after a 5 month battle with Lymphoma. He suddenly went blind in both eyes last night and was clearly in pain. It was time, but I can't help missing him.
> 
> Porter was the light of our lives and I loved his gentle soul. He will be missed!!
> 
> How long does it take for the pain to go away?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! What a beautiful boy!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss! What a beautiful boy!
All you can do is take it one day at a time. The pain never really goes away, it just lessens over time until we are left with sweet memories in our heart.
My thoughts are with you at this hard time.

Play hard at the bridge sweet Porter!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful boy Porter was. I am so very sorry for you loss. To many of our beloved goldens are being lost so early to cancer. I lost my KayCee May 25, 2008 to cancer at 8 years 9 months. My Honey is 7 and had a mnast cell tumro removed a few months ago. 

Beliee it or not, the pain does lessen, but the memory and the hole in the heart will always be there. I hvae had dogs for more than 50 years and I still shed tears for them all. But I also smile and laugh at the memories.


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

goldencontriever3 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Porter is a beautiful boy. May the memories you have bring you comfort at this sad time. I have a 6yo golden with lymphoma and feel your pain.


Oh, I am so sorry. I hate lymphoma and what it did to my sweet Porter!! I am hoping you enjoy every single day together.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for your loss of Porter - I don't think the pain ever goes away, we just get a little bit better at coping with it. You loved him so much you were able to let him go peacefully to the bridge and although his pain has ended yours has just begun - in time you will remember Porter with a smile and not tears.

Run free and sleep softly Porter


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love ~ Aloha


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I' m so sorry for your loss of Porter. He was a handsome fellow. I know your pain as well, we lost our Daisy to Lymphoma at the age of 3 1/2 years old a little over 2 years ago. She was with us for about 3 weeks after diagnosis. The pain never goes away, there is not a day I don't think about her, the pain just gets easier to deal with time and all of the memories fill your heart. She was our first golden and made us golden lovers for life, we now have Boomer who is 2 and Maggie who is 1. My thoughts are with you, take care.


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

GoldenDaisy said:


> I' m so sorry for your loss of Porter. He was a handsome fellow. I know your pain as well, we lost our Daisy to Lymphoma at the age of 3 1/2 years old a little over 2 years ago. She was with us for about 3 weeks after diagnosis. The pain never goes away, there is not a day I don't think about her, the pain just gets easier to deal with time and all of the memories fill your heart. She was our first golden and made us golden lovers for life, we now have Boomer who is 2 and Maggie who is 1. My thoughts are with you, take care.


Thank you. Porter was our first golden and I have to say I'm hooked. When we get another dog it will surely be a golden!! So sweet, caring and loving.....and goofy.....and a friend to everyone. I just love their ways. 

Melinda


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Five and a half years old---so young. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am sending you a hug and some prayers. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## samsmum (Oct 13, 2009)

I really feel for you. 20 years wouldn't be enough time to spend with our special friends. The hurt will fade but you won't forget your Porter.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

What a sweetheart Porter looks to be! I'm so very sorry for your loss and hope your many memories will, in time, help fill the huge hole in your heart!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Porter was adorable and so young. Time is the only thing that can ease the pain, but you will always miss him. It's never easy. Most of us have been in your shoes before with losing a much loved pet. I know that I have.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry...we lost Sweet Katie at an early age and I was so upset. A friend told me to not cry because it's over but to smile because it happened...


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your Porter at so young an age. He was such a handsome boy! I know what you are going through, we just lost our Rusty tonight to Hemangiosarcoma. I know he and Porter are now running and playing at the Rainbow Bridge, happy and healthy again. My thoughts are with you.

Kathi


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

kathi127 said:


> I am so sorry you lost your Porter at so young an age. He was such a handsome boy! I know what you are going through, we just lost our Rusty tonight to Hemangiosarcoma. I know he and Porter are now running and playing at the Rainbow Bridge, happy and healthy again. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> Kathi


And mine are with you. I am sorry for your loss of Rusty. It would make me really happy to know that Rusty and Porter were playing and running around together! Take care. Melinda


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry Porter was taken so young, it is such a painful thing to loose a beloved pet and so much harder at such a young age. Thinking of you at this sad and trying time. RIP Sweet Porter.


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for all of the kind words! Every day is a little bit easier. I still wait for him to come when I get ice out of the freezer....that was one of his favorite treats. I also think I see him out of the corner of my eye and have to look again to make sure he isn't there. I especially miss being greeted at the door whenever I come home and get kisses and the cutest smile ever.....just because I came home!!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh Melinda, Porter was an absolutely gorgeous boy!!! What great pics of him! He and Rusty were the same color and looked so much alike! I so hope they have become good friends and are hanging out together at the Bridge! I know what you mean about thinking that you are seeing him out of the corner of your eye, I have been doing it all day thinking that Rusty is right there.


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

*Missing Porter a lot today!*

Last night, I just had my first dream of Porter since he died. (It was a happy dream). It really makes me miss him terribly today.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, bless your heart. What a sweet boy; I know you miss him so much. Just remember the wonderful, happy life you gave him! And someday, your heart will open with love to another beautiful friend.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Porter was a gorgeous boy!! I am so sorry for your loss. Hoping the happy memories will comfort you when you miss him.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

So sad about Porter. He was beautiful.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Porter was so beautiful and had such kind eyes. I still miss my heart golden Max and it has been almost 11 years. The pain is not so piercing as it was that first year when I cried every day.

I am so very sorry for your loss of Porter. It is not fair, he was so very young. God bless you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

photomel said:


> Last night, I just had my first dream of Porter since he died. (It was a happy dream). It really makes me miss him terribly today.


It was Porter letting you know he is happy & healthy and waiting for you at the Bridge. The pain will subside and the glory that he brought to your life will remain.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Photomel*

PHOTOMEL

I am so sorry to read about Porter-what a beautiful dog.
I hope we can all support you in some way having been there, too.
I know time helps and the fact I know I will see my dogs again and they are no longer in pain, but running free at the Rainbow Bridge helps so much!!!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Porter's job on earth was to make you happy, and his job in heaven is still the same, just from a different place.
In time, the pain and emptiness WILL turn into smiles and joy everytime you think of him - and if that turns out to be everyday - then I guess we'll always see you smiling.
Truly sorry.


----------

